# Bibliophelia: Confessions of an Unrepentant Addict



## N. Eshelman (Oct 2, 2010)

Great quote from William Symington (author of The Atonement as well as Messiah the Prince) on his addiction to purchasing books. Read it here: 

presbyterian thoughts: Bibliophelia: Confessions of an Unrepentant Addict


----------



## Ivan (Oct 2, 2010)

Good thoughts. I identify completely. In my case, when I buy a book a week I've slowed down!


----------



## LawrenceU (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello, my name is Lawrence. I am a Bibliopheliac, unashamedly so. If any of you are under conviction that your bibliophelia is sinful please do yourself a favour and send your library to me. PM me for my physical address.


----------



## Wayne (Oct 2, 2010)

And everyone in the room replied, "Hello, Lawrence."


----------



## CharlieJ (Oct 2, 2010)

Ivan said:


> Good thoughts. I identify completely. In my case, when I buy a book a week I've slowed down!


 
Wow. Do you read them all? I usually read 2-4 books per week, but I might buy one per month. I don't have the space to keep them, and Inter-Library Loan combined with copious note-taking seems more economical.


----------



## Ivan (Oct 2, 2010)

CharlieJ said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > Good thoughts. I identify completely. In my case, when I buy a book a week I've slowed down!
> ...



I'm catching up! Not all theology books. There are a number of history and special interest books as well. My wife and I have just book a house and have agreed to use most of the house for bookcases. I have a good wife.


----------



## Philip (Oct 2, 2010)

For myself, I would probably not be so discontented with my meagre library if I had this place at my disposal.


----------



## Ivan (Oct 3, 2010)

P. F. Pugh said:


> For myself, I would probably not be so discontented with my meagre library if I had this place at my disposal.


 
It takes a lifetime to build a library.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 3, 2010)

Which book did you get it from Nathan? The new one?


----------



## baron (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm not a pastor but I love my books. My wife says slow down which I have and buy some bookcases. Why spend money on a bookcase when you can use it to buy more books .


----------



## LawrenceU (Oct 3, 2010)

baron said:


> I'm not a pastor but I love my books. My wife says slow down which I have and buy some bookcases. Why spend money on a bookcase when you can use it to buy more books .



There is a reason that they call the place where books are kept in a library the 'stacks'. Let's just say that a good bit of my library is living proof of the etymology of that word.


----------



## Philip (Oct 3, 2010)

Why do you buy a house? It's a place to keep your books!


----------



## N. Eshelman (Oct 3, 2010)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Which book did you get it from Nathan? The new one?


 
Yeah, it's from the Blackwood/Lefebvre book on Symington. I read it as a manuscript when I was in seminary- but now that I am a pastor, the book means so much more to me. I love seeing a 'successful' ministry played out with God's blessing.


----------



## Peairtach (Oct 3, 2010)

As the link says it is often motivated by a love to know more of God's revelation, primarily His special revelation, which can't be wrong.

No doubt there can be other bad motives mixed in, like the desire to be a know-it-all.

I wonder if in the Ecclesiastes passage Solomon is referring to bad books of philosophy or theology - maybe from other countries - which he may have had access to and read, and which, among other things, led him astray at the time of his great backsliding.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 3, 2010)

nleshelman said:


> PuritanCovenanter said:
> 
> 
> > Which book did you get it from Nathan? The new one?
> ...



Nate, 

You need to call Roy and ask him to read his Doctorate work on Symington. It is so much better. That book is a child of Roy's Doctorate work. It is so good. The quote in my sig is from it. 

By the way Nathan,is Dr. Samuel Chao a member of your congregation? He preached this morning at my Church.


----------



## Ivan (Oct 3, 2010)

P. F. Pugh said:


> Why do you buy a house? It's a place to keep your books!



As it turns out, yes!


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Oct 3, 2010)

Not only do I love books...

But I love the smell of a good book in the morning. Yes..I also smell every book. Love the smell of a good olde book.


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 3, 2010)

Books are evil, selfish, indulgent purchases that twist the mind, warp the soul, empty the wallet, and rupture the disks in your back when moving. They pander to pride, exacerbate our fallen tendency to covet what is not our own, and are the devil's tools in inciting to all kinds of pernicious heresy. You OUGHT to repent . . . all of you!!!

Then you need to show forth the fruits of your repentance by shipping them all to me for . . . disposal . . . yeah . . . that's the ticket.


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 5, 2010)

I've been collecting links to online libraries.....does that count???

I have about 30 books in cache (hardcopy) and have taken a liking to pdf's ....do I need counseling? I'm a slow reader due to my NYC public school vocabulary, but duct tape keeps the old Webster together  .


----------



## Ivan (Oct 5, 2010)

Rich Koster said:


> I've been collecting links to online libraries.....does that count???


 
Everything counts!


----------

